# Ride Capo ratchet problems & solution



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got a pair delivered to my house yesterday and was checking to see if they were the right size for my boots.

as I was cinching them down ( and not really that tight )... had the same problem. tried different things and in the end they ratchet slipped a good 5 times and enough to claw away at the plastic.

Tried the other side and same deal.

about to send them back. Can't believe Ride could get this so wrong?? or maybe it's just a couple of bad ratchets that got out there.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I got a set of capo's at the beginning of the season last year and have not really had any major problems. I like having my straps nice and tight while ridding then loosen my front foot while I'm on the lift. Add in being from the mid west and ridding small places where I constantly get into and out of my bindings ads up to quite a work out for the ratchets and straps. I do have them slip occasionally however after owning RIDE bindings for a long time (probably 6-7 years of them. I have had the LX, EX, Delta, and now Capo) Ive come to realize when you start to get tight you can only do like 2 click tightening with the ratchet mostly open. I suppose it puts more pressure on the ratchet while its that far open. This in my experience stops most the slippage. I rode my deltas for 3 seasons and did have to get new ratchets for the last season due to 2 broken springs (still worked fine just flopped around) and 1 head broke off, 4th was fine. The shop I went to gave me all 4 plus replacing them for 5$ each and I did not have any more problems. I have never had to replace my ladders due to wear or damage on any of my ride bindings and I ride 30-40 days a year. 

I have noticed with my Capo's ratchets if you just pop up your ratchet to loosen your binding and don't give it a click back or push it down the release will stay up and can slip off. You can see it while just playing with the ratchet if you push up the release it will not set all the way back down unless you ratchet it or push it down. It scared the shit out of me first time it happened thought my board was going to fall off while on the lift, but my toe strap kept it on. The 2013 Capo's have updated ratchets from the 2012's so I'm assuming they fixed that, unless it is a feature they designed into these new ratchets altho I don't see the benefit of that as a function....

I do hear some complaints here about RIDE ratchets in general but as I said other than those two situations (witch you get use to and become no problem. At least was to me) I have never seemed to really have problems with them, and I love Ride bindings. The metal base that just makes them feel more solid to me. I'd rather trust in metal over plastic any day. Try what I said have the ratchet mostly open and do 2-3 clicks at a time to finish. Not full cranks and see if it helps any. If not Ill put my boots on and pay attention to anything else I may be doing when strapping in to keep them from slipping.


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

henry06x said:


> I have had the LX, EX, Delta, and now Capo


Climb that ladder... Next year, Maestro !


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I had a pair of '11 Contrabands and the ratchets were average, one did fail after about 20 days on it, the little spring you speak of broke on me. 

Ride was really awesome about getting me 4 ladders and ratchets and stickers in like 5 days in the middle of an epic season.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

djdavetrouble said:


> Climb that ladder... Next year, Maestro !


Lmao sure as hell did! But I think Ill stick with the capo. Good solid binding.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

djdavetrouble said:


> Climb that ladder... Next year, Maestro !


Lmao sure as hell did! But I think Ill stick with the capo. Good solid binding.


----------

